# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  Ich in Tank?

## JSE

We have a new yellow box fish, we have had him for about 4 weeks and he seems very happy.  However over the last few days we have noticed white spots on his fins, I fear this may be ich?

We have 60G reef tank, with a Perculiar and Yellow eyed Tang, all of our water levels are fine and salinity is spot on.

We have raised the temp from 78F to 81F as it suggests in some posts we have read online, we havent had anything we feel would sress the fish, although the Tang was only added 10 days ago.

What would be the best way to treat this as we dont have a quarentine tank, and dont want to cause them any stress?

Thank You

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com JSE

Increasing the temperature should kill the parasite off more quickly, because it will speed up the life cyccle of these parasite, however increasing the temperature will mean that you will have less oxygen dissolving in your water, so dont let this go beyond 28 oC.
You will now need to treat the whole tank in order to kill off the parasites which will attach them selfs to any fish swimming by.

There are a couple of tretments that you can use *protozoan* being one of them

PROTOZIN is used for the control of all protozoan and fungal infections e.g Whitespot, Fungus, Neon Tetra Disease, Velvet, Costiasis and Trichodiniasis. You will require 4 separate applications to complete the course of treatment. By adding the treatment on days 1, 2 and 3 the product safely compounds in strength and does not burden the already stressed animals with a hard hitting formula. The final dose on day 6 is a preventative measure to try and ensure the organism does not re-occur. PROTOZIN's properties are highly effective at treating all its target organisms.

Regards Gary

----------

